# TWO-TONE PAINT JOBS



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I NEED HELP FROM L.I.L.MEMBERS. I HAVE A G-BODY THAT I WANT 2 PAINT 2-TONE, BUT NEED SOME IDEAS. IF YA GOT SOME WITH GOLD LEAFING AND PATTERNS PLEASE POST.... ( G-BODY *cutlass* PICS BETTER ) :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

WWW.VANDERSLICECUSTOMS.COM.....hit us up


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

Summertime super Show Specials
By Vanderslice Customs

**For the first 10 customers only**(possible more, just depends)

Rob Vanderslice will travel to your shop or house to “pattern” your ride!
We are offering the lowest prices ever for out of state exposure.
So for award winning patterns give us a call, probly only time we will ever run this,

we will travel anywhere national or international
******Basic requirements: vehicle must be pre-based, flaked and inter clear coated
then sanded with 600 grit. Travel arrangements and lodging (economy).
Customer to provide all materials needed excluding spray equipment.**********
Prices are as follows:
$2000 Sample A... ROOF JOB ..UP TO 3 COLORS

















$3000 Sample B... EXTERIOR ONLY, GHOST PATTERNS, 1 COLOR

















$4000 Sample C... MULTI-COLOR UP TO 2 COLORS. ($500 ea additional color)

































For any shop or car clubs that books 3 or more cars will be given an additional $500.00 off..

** save money if you line up more paint jobs on one trip, you all can split airfare, hotel.

hit us up 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Do you bring her with,as in,I could take her out on the town,and back to my place,while you're spraying???


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11161134
> *Do you bring her with,as in,I could take her out on the town,and back to my place,while you're spraying???
> *


of coarse!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: lol jk......but she is always down to vacation :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 23 2008, 05:47 PM~11161842
> *of coarse!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lol jk......but she is always down to vacation  :dunno:
> *


haha,nice work man!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> thats messed up you know i love that car......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn 112 views and 40795 members and no one else has pics......... :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

CANDY APPLE RED/BLACK WITH GOLD LEAF BREAKING UP THE 2 TONE


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 25 2008, 01:41 PM~11177951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice... i had the same thought for those rims..... :biggrin:


----------

